# Control de velocidad motor DC



## vipani (Ago 10, 2005)

Necesito esquemas para la fabricación de un control para un motor DC de 270 Amperios a 80 voltios.

...gracias...


----------



## Sam (Ago 20, 2005)

Con esas características por seguridad y dependiendo de la exactitud de la variación y la aplicación , y quizás economía seria bueno que pensara en la adquisición de un variador de velocidad ya hecho como los de siemens o yaskawa u otro fabricante

Saludos.


----------



## Victor Manuel Alvarado (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería y necesito ayuda sobre un circuito de control de velocidad para un motor cc con un voltaje de control externo que va desde un rango negativo, hasta un rango positivo, para incrementos de este voltaje, una disminución, aumento, paro e inversión de giro de la velocidad del motor, gracias.


----------



## vinho (Jun 6, 2006)

Victor Manuel Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería y necesito ayuda sobre un circuito de control de velocidad para un motor cc con un voltaje de control externo que va desde un rango negativo, hasta un rango positivo, para incrementos de este voltaje, una disminución, aumento, paro e inversión de giro de la velocidad del motor, gracias.



Hola.
Lo que necesitas es un puente H, así obtienes la inversión de giro y también podrías controlar la velocidad usando un control tipo PWM, aplicado sobre el mismo puente... Hay diagramas de esos puentes en el foro. El PWM lo puedes hacer con un micro, con un 555 o con amplificador operacionales...

Saludos!


----------



## luisenrique (Sep 16, 2008)

Saludos a todos y de antemano gracias por su ayuda. Yo tengo el mismo problema, tengun un proyecto en el que debo de regular la velocidad de un motor de 12 Vcd por medio de voltaje; al alimentarlo con 0 debe de apagarse y al incrementar el voltaje debe de aumentar sus revoluciones, pero el problema es que el circuito debe de hacerce de manera que todo este controlado por 2 push-button, uno que eleve la velocidad y otro que la reduzca. Alguna solucion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2008)

No es difícil, tampoco demasiado fácil.
Pero antes de comentarte como se puede hacer por que no cuentas un poco que experiencia y conocimientos tienes, además de que corriente necesitas para el motor.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey! porque no usan el buscador interno del foro!... y para vipani... estas seguro que son esos valores? Es un motorcito de 21 KW?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2008)

luisenrique dijo:
			
		

> ...de regular la velocidad de un motor de 12 Vcd por medio de voltaje
> ...este controlado por 2 push-button, uno que eleve la velocidad y otro que la reduzca. Alguna solucion?



Este circuito te puede servir a vos y  Victor Manuel Alvarado. Aunque  todavia no se como lo queres manejar! si es por voltaje o dos p.b.Aunque en difinitiva mi circuito es lo que buscas jejej.
El potenciometro lo podes reemplazar por uno de esos digitales que lo controlas con dos pulsadores ( suena muy yanki decir pushbutton) y sino directamente utilizas una tension de control.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/control-joystick-2596/#post108412


----------

